# My Six13 weighs 19.5 lbs



## breggurns (Jan 31, 2005)

My new Six13 weighs 19.5 lbs. It has full Ultegra, Ksyrium Elites, FSA Carbon Compact cranks, a Fizik Arione, and some cheap cockpit stuff. I traded my Orbea aluminum carbon stay frame for this hoping it will be stiffer(which it is) and lighter(which it is not). Should I be complaining?


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

*Not sure if you should complain*

Is that mainly due to the frame weight or the rest of the stuff? Did the shop tell you it would be really light? For stiffer and lighter, just get a CAAD7. I got one a few months ago for just under $400 on ebay.



breggurns said:


> My new Six13 weighs 19.5 lbs. It has full Ultegra, Ksyrium Elites, FSA Carbon Compact cranks, a Fizik Arione, and some cheap cockpit stuff. I traded my Orbea aluminum carbon stay frame for this hoping it will be stiffer(which it is) and lighter(which it is not). Should I be complaining?


----------



## Turkey9186 (Oct 22, 2004)

*Six/thirteen Weight*

My 58Ccm Six/Thirteen weighs in at 18.2 pounds. That includs a 6500 Ultegra triple drive train/brakes/shifters, Ksyrium SSC's (with Conti Grand Prixs and Snake skin tire liners.) , Easton carbon seat post, Richey WCS Stem, Specialized carbon bars, the computer and two water bottle cages. 
I am waiting on a Truvativ Roleur Carbon triple carnkset, and that should take it down under 18 pounds. 
My Caad5 frame weighed about five ounces more with all the same components. The new frame is a lot stiffer and less vibration though.


----------



## Cat 3 boy (Aug 20, 2002)

breggurns said:


> My new Six13 weighs 19.5 lbs. It has full Ultegra, Ksyrium Elites, FSA Carbon Compact cranks, a Fizik Arione, and some cheap cockpit stuff. I traded my Orbea aluminum carbon stay frame for this hoping it will be stiffer(which it is) and lighter(which it is not). Should I be complaining?


Try removing all those little weights stuck on the top tube ;-)


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

Seen the new Six13 yet? They took out the carbon seat tube to save weight.


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 10, 2002)

*What Size is it?*

I just picked up my new 05 R5000 in a 54. It's full DA bar the crankset which is FSA Team. Ksyrium Elites, Hutchinson Fusion tires, Arione saddle. With Arundel cages and Speedplay Zero stainless pedals, total weight is 17 lbs. even. That's registered on 2 different digital scales at the shop.


----------



## saviour machine (Nov 30, 2004)

breggurns said:


> My new Six13 weighs 19.5 lbs. It has full Ultegra, Ksyrium Elites, FSA Carbon Compact cranks, a Fizik Arione, and some cheap cockpit stuff. I traded my Orbea aluminum carbon stay frame for this hoping it will be stiffer(which it is) and lighter(which it is not). Should I be complaining?


 That seems heavy for that bike. My cadd 8 is 14.9 with race wheels and 16.5 with Ksyrium Elites.


----------



## bikerbrian (Oct 20, 2004)

saviour machine said:


> That seems heavy for that bike. My cadd 8 is 14.9 with race wheels and 16.5 with Ksyrium Elites.


What size is your caad8? What race wheels do you use?


----------



## saviour machine (Nov 30, 2004)

bikerbrian said:


> What size is your caad8? What race wheels do you use?


It's a 52 and the wheels are reynolds dv carbon.


----------



## dave11 (Jan 31, 2003)

*Its the parts you have on it....*

My six 13 is a size 59, DA10, DA crank, DA wheels, and weighs 16.5 lbs. Which is within 0.1 lbs of what my CAAD 7 weighed with the same parts except SL ksyriums. The 6-13 frame has got to weigh about the same as the aluminum bike. The "sub 15 lbs" is marketing hype. You can make a six13 or a CAAD8 sub 15 lbs with the same parts. The difference is the ride quality, not weight.

Interestingly, the CAAD8 is not available with the super-light parts (campy record, Ksyrium SL's, carbon post/bar, etc) that the six13 is. So the complete bikes you buy and weigh in the LBS are always going to make the six13 seem lighter. I think this is one of the main reasons they down-graded the parts on the aluminum frames this year, to make it heavier - more marketing...


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I just sold a Six13 60cm with SI crank and Campy weight only 16 lbs.


----------



## 64deville (Dec 28, 2004)

The Six13's turned out to be heavier than everyone expected. This winter me and a buddy had Six13's on order (the Ultegra versions). I changed my mind and got a R1000 and I'm extremely happy I did. The Six13 was a lot more $ and my R1000 is very close weight wise. I'm upgrading to SL's with the extra cash which should bring me in under the stock Six13 Ultegra weight.


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

19.5 is heavy. My stink'n steel Fuji is 18.8.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

*Six13 weighs*

64deville,

Are you getting a CAAD7 or CAAD8 ?


----------



## 64deville (Dec 28, 2004)

zamboni said:


> 64deville,
> 
> Are you getting a CAAD7 or CAAD8 ?



The R1000 has the CAAD 8. I do believe for the 2005 model year the only Cannondale with a CAAD 7 is the R700. That is also a sharp bike with a good components mix. 

My last frame was that Stars and Stripes Cannondale CAAD 5 they did around 9/11. I really had a tough time parting her out but it makes a nice display piece. I wish I hadn't road it for 2 seasons and kept it in new condition as a collectors item but it still looks pretty good.


----------

